# Mad Cow found again in the US



## Captain Morgan (Jun 24, 2005)

http://www.cnn.com/2005/HEALTH/06/24/ma ... index.html


Might be a good time to stock up on beef, if prices rise like they did last time. :-(


----------



## Shawn White (Jun 24, 2005)

Relax guys, I'm sure within 48 hours your government will find a way to blame it on Canada again.  :grin:


----------



## Shawn White (Jun 24, 2005)

Is it just my ignorance or does this get blown out of proportion? 

I think there is only a slim chance we could get sick from eating it, even less chance we might die and even then we would have to eat the spinal cord or brain?

Yeah, I'd rather not take the chance but geez ... 'let's cull a few million bovines' seems extreme as well.

Hope things work out ok down there. We enjoyed cheap beef for a while here but then the price went up again and seems to have leveled off higher.  :-(


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 24, 2005)

I don't know the details of the disease, I just know beef prices rose way up when the last scare hit.  And they didn't really drop.  Oh well, I'm happy with pork and chicken, if need be.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 24, 2005)

You didn't read the whole thing. (Or didn't understand it) That's why beef prices go up because folk like you have the brain wasting disease. The beef (cow) was quarantined. Also they have not imported any beef from Canada in a year or so. Your jumping to conclusions along with other 'Peter panic people' that drive the price up because you won't buy in fear. Just as the big ground beef scare of a while back.TON'S of ground beef was found to be bad with salmonella. Your talking ONE COW out of how many get processed per day? How much commercial ground beef goes to the consumer in a day? Is it safe? Who knows till someone starts puking there guts out. TON'S more than one beef or cow that has brain fuck. Just another media weasel thing to print or report about. Big beef producers and media weasels, MISSION ACCOMPLISHED! Dumb ass public!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 24, 2005)

ummm....no one died in the last scare, right?
Beef prices went up, right?


So another scare may mean prices go up again, right?
Or maybe I'm a dumbfuck like you say.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 24, 2005)

Captain, Dude, Relax, I have a few friends on the farm that know exactly what is going on.If I falsely informed you, I apologize. But I didn't. There is many chicken and egg producing farms around here and you don't want to know what goes on there.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 24, 2005)

ok, I'm relaxed.

Just trying to get the info out.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 24, 2005)

Google: Mad cow and BSE and see what comes up. It's a problem that has been going on for ages. Sorry I took a jab at ya. I could not resist.


----------



## Shawn White (Jun 24, 2005)

I personally bought beef like crazy when it was cheap. When the price went back up I continued my usual beef purchases. No worries here. I read some stuff about BSE that led me to believe the concern was over-hyped. I shyed away from beef by-product mystery meats like hot dogs for a while but that's about it.

I also think it's certain unhealthy animals enter our food supply every day ... not every animal is tested for every possible ailment. It's just a fact of life in the modern world.


----------



## Shawn White (Jun 24, 2005)

http://www.bseinfo.org/

http://www.usda.gov/wps/portal/!ut/p/_s.7_0_A/7_0_1OB?contentidonly=true&contentid=2005/06/0232.xml

Does anybody else find it odd that it took in total 7 months to get the final results back and for USDA to announce them?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 24, 2005)

Well, I am a dumbass and I hate Canada (America Jr.)...did I offend everyone!?? :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin: 

My post was meant to be farsical...


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 24, 2005)

Well, I'm offended that you admit your post was farsical! :grin: 

Hey, I think you got a typo in your signature quote.  Don't you mean a "minute"?
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Minuet
(French - menuet; German - Menuett; Italian - minuetto).
A dance, of French origin, in a moderate triple metre. It was known at Louis XIV's court as an elegant social dance performed by one couple at a time, and remained the most popular dance among the European aristocracy until the late 18th century. Lully introduced numerous minuets into his operas and ballets and the dance was frequently included in Baroque keyboard and ensemble suites. Italian minuets, often in 3/8 or 6/8 time, were faster.

The minuet was the only important dance to survive info the Classical period. Italian opera overtures of the early 18th century often close with a minuet, as do many symphonies by G.B. Sammartini, Abel, J.W. Stamitz and Monn and some early piano sonatas by Haydn. After about 1770 the ternary minuet-trio-minuet (da capo), derived from the Baroque practice of playing two minuets 'alternativement', became the standard third (occasionally second) of four movements in symphonies and string quartets. Haydn was the first to substitute movements called 'scherzo' for minuets (in his string quartets op.33) and Beethoven preferred vigorous and robust scherzos in the standard minuet and trio layout, sometimes extended to include a repeat of the trio and a second repeat of the scherzo.

19th-century composers were less interested in the minuet, but some 20th-century composers, including Francaix, Bartók, Schönberg and Ravel, have revived it for its associations with the past.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 24, 2005)

Kloset...you are now on the banned list!! :grin:  :grin: 

Now lets get this bad boy on topic!! :-X


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 24, 2005)

Hey it wouldn't be the first list.  I've got your back though.  Don't think anyone would mistake you for Public Enemy #1 dancing a french minuet! :grin:


----------



## Woodman1 (Jun 26, 2005)

I mad a cow mad once.........you don't want to do _that_ twice!


----------



## DaleP (Jun 26, 2005)

I bet you know the American beef industries slogan,
"Beef, its whats for dinner"

Bet you didnt know Canada had one too.
"Canadian Beef, you will go mad over it".

oh that was bad... #-o


----------



## txpgapro (Jun 26, 2005)

Calves are going at top dollar here in Central TX auctions.  Neighbor sold 8 small calves and got $4500 at auction last week.


----------



## Shawn White (Jun 26, 2005)

DaleP said:
			
		

> I bet you know the American beef industries slogan,
> "Beef, its whats for dinner"
> 
> Bet you didnt know Canada had one too.
> ...


 moooooo-ha-ha-ha    :grin:


----------

